# How to Embed a YouTube Video into your Post



## s2k9k (Jan 2, 2013)

There has been some discussion lately about offsite links being posted and Jeff has voiced that he would like them to be kept to a minimum. One thing that has come up is links to YouTube and Jeff would rather see the videos Embed'ed instead of links posted. I think one reason people post links is probably because they don't know how to Embed, I didn't know how until this morning after I researched it. Dave Omak asked me last night how to do it and I had to tell him "I don't know' so that is what got me thinking about this. I think if more people know how to Embed then maybe there will be less links being posted.

I have written an Instructional for this and am going to post it here for all the Mods and Admins to review before it goes live to the whole site. If you have any suggestions to make it better or if I missed or messed up something PLEASE let me know, I am open to ALL input you might have!

I think if we see YouTube links we can send this Instructional to the poster and maybe they will Embed next time, it's worth a shot!

I'm going to put it in the next post so bear with me for a few minutes while I get it put together.

Thanks 

Dave


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 2, 2013)

How to embed a YouTube video into your Post

While browsing around SMF we see a lot of links to YouTube videos and outside websites. These links take us away from SMF and we all know we don’t ever want to leave SMF, everything we need to know about BBQ is right here but sometimes there is other content we want to share. So to view the content we have to click on the link and either open it in a new window/tab or the link may even take us away from SMF and we could get distracted looking at other videos and never find our way back and we sure don’t want that to happen.

One way we can help to avoid getting lost away from SMF is to not post links to YouTube videos but rather embed the video right in our post so it can be viewed without ever leaving the thread. This is really easy to do and makes it much more convenient for everyone viewing.

When we want to post a YouTube video in a thread on SMF we just need to go to that thread and scroll all the way down to the “Editor Window” (Reply box) or if starting a new thread we will already be there.













Slide1.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jan 2, 2013






Then open YouTube to the video we want to post in a separate window/tab.

To get started left click on the "Share" button just below the video.













Slide2.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jan 2, 2013






This will open more options including “Embed”.













Slide3.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jan 2, 2013






When we left click "Embed" it will open a small box with the embed code highlighted in green.













Slide4.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jan 2, 2013






We can then place our cursor in the highlighted green area and right click and in the pop-up left click “Copy”.













Slide5.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jan 2, 2013






Now go back to SMF and on the toolbar of the “Editor Window” we will see an icon that will say “Insert Video” when we hover our cursor over it.













Slide6.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jan 2, 2013






When we left click that icon it will open the “Embed Video” window.













Slide7.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jan 2, 2013






Now we can right click in the rectangle and then left click on “Paste” in the pop-up.













Slide8.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jan 2, 2013






We will now see the embed code in the rectangle and when we left click “Submit” it will place the YouTube video in our post.













Slide9.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jan 2, 2013






At first it will just look like a picture and we can go ahead and add any text we want in our post along with the video.













Slide10.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jan 2, 2013






When we left click “Submit” at the bottom our post will be posted to the thread with the video ready to be played by anyone looking at it.













Slide11.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jan 2, 2013






Now that we all know how to Embed a YouTube video into our posts we won’t need to post links that might lead us astray so that we won’t miss any of the vast knowledge of the Great people on this forum!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 2, 2013)

I love it Dave.. superbly done!


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 2, 2013)

TulsaJeff said:


> I love it Dave.. superbly done!


Thanks Jeff!

I tried to drop some hints about no offsite links without being to aggressive about it.


----------



## gotarace (Jan 2, 2013)

Great job with the tutorial Dave!!! This will make it so much easier when we have to help people with the embedding process. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   This should make the banner on the front page for a spin in a separate thread for everyone to discuss.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 2, 2013)

Great job!  The reason i didn't suggest it to the poster with the youtube link, it was still non-relevant to the forum or to jokes anyways.  But yes, embedding the youtube link is great and makes it easy to follow!


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 8, 2013)

I forgot this was hidden in a moderator thread but I just moved it where everyone can see, should have done that a long time ago but it completely slipped my crowded little mind, Sorry!

Thanks coaldust for reminding me of it!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes...Thanks for doing this Dave!  With "no offsite links" being allowed....this will help the members posts videos and not put a "link" in their threads/posts!

Great Job!

Kat


----------



## disco (Jul 5, 2013)

Many thanks for this Dave and to KathrynN for sending me to the tutorial.

Disco


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 16, 2013)

Can I embed a video without posting it to You Tube ?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 12, 2015)

BUMP   BUMP

See a lot of links to u tube, lets try to embed them into your post.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 12, 2015)

Shoneyboy said:


> Can I embed a video without posting it to You Tube ?


You've probably already gotten your answer, but you do have to host the video somewhere like YouTube in order to embed it in a post here. I, like I suspect many here, usually access the site via my phone, which makes the process even more complicated. What works for me is tapatalk. It will treat videos just like pictures so from the standpoint of posting it's incredibly simple. Behind the scenes, however, it actually uploads the video to Vimeo and embeds in the thread.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 29, 2016)

Bump this up for a few people.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks Adam!

Al


----------

